# Roland Ivory Feel G keyboards : Same keybed specs, yet (very) different feel ?!



## Jean-Michel GEORGE (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi,

I'm trying to establish if there are any other Roland keyboards out there that share EXACTLY the same keybed as the one used in their Juno DS-88.

For having tried out in the same store yesterday half a dozen 88 note weighted keyboards, including the Roland A-88 and Juno DS-88, I reached the conclusion that the latter was the one I felt the most comfortable with. Yet, when I read the specifications of both products on Roland's website it appears that they share exactly the same keybed technology, namely "Ivory Feel G with escapement". 

I could of course settle for the Juno as the price tag is relatively attractive, but I simply don't like the idea of purchasing a synth for which the internal sound synthesis has no use or appeal to me. I would have preferred to find this keyboard in the A-88 or in a piano-oriented instrument. Unfortunately I couldn't get my hands on a Roland RD 300-NX, which - at least on paper - would appear to match my requirements, only once again the brochure simply states "Ivory Feel G", so it could potentially be like the Juno, the A-88 … or neither ! 

If anyone could give me some guidance or insight on the subject it would be very much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 11, 2016)

The FP-50 has that same action. That would probably suit you better. I haven't played this one, but the RD-300NX does have the same action. 

However, there is also the connection or responsiveness of the action with the sounds that can make it feel different (not to mention if the default settings for the sound was tampered with at all).

At any rate, I'd try to test out the above two stage pianos to see how they compare.


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE (Nov 11, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> The FP-50 has that same action. That would probably suit you better. I haven't played this one, but the RD-300NX does have the same action.
> 
> However, there is also the connection or responsiveness of the action with the sounds that can make it feel different (not to mention if the default settings for the sound was tampered with at all).
> 
> At any rate, I'd try to test out the above two stage pianos to see how they compare.



Thanks Morodiene  … I'll definitely check them both out !

I forgot to mention that the difference between the action of the A-88 and the Juno DS-88 isn't exactly subtle. It's literally night and day ! And that came across before either unit was switched on (excluding the possibility that I might have been thrown off by the sounds in use). *That's what I find so confusing / misleading about reading "Ivory feel-G with escapement" in their respective product specs, but nothing more to explain such a huge difference between both keybeds. *

I've Googled all I can - along writing to Roland - but am none the wiser, except maybe for concluding that what goes on behind each of their keyboard designs is a heavily guarded secret ... kept even to themselves


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 12, 2016)

It's difficult to say without knowing how long each unit was sitting out being played (abused?) by consumers and the general age of the instrument. Did you try playing them both with the power off?


----------



## Jean-Michel GEORGE (Nov 13, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Did you try playing them both with the power off?



Yes, I did.

On the same" Juno DS-88 vs A-88 keybed" discussion, a member from the pianoteq forum told me this : "_I asked the Roland Tech Support and they said the Juno DS-88 has some improvements made to the Ivory Feel-G Keyboard with Escapement. As to what improvements all I was told is that it felt better_". I think I'm just going to have to settle for that for now 

Incidentally I also came across a very detailed and interesting thread on the subject of Roland's Ivory-Feel G and their other hammer-action designs on the PianoWorld website, on which I believe you are also an active member 

http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1776160/How good is Roland Ivory Feel-.html


----------



## Morodiene (Nov 13, 2016)

Interesting that there are actual differences without labeling them. If they adjusting things, one would think they'd want to highlight that as a feature in the Juno.

FWIW, Roland has come out with other actions that you might like just as well as the "altered" Juno action. Also, check out Kawai actions, which I feel are the best out there.


----------

